
Training AI to recognize nudity is more difficult than you think - LogicRiver
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/30/18202474/tumblr-porn-ai-nudity-artificial-intelligence-machine-learning
======
zimpenfish
Tumblr flagged 11 of my images yesterday. In fairness, 10 of them were various
photos of my legs/ankles/knees in various states of insect/cycle-induced
disrepair and I can't fault the bot for picking up on "large areas of flesh
colour" as a trigger.

The 11th, however, was a shot of my rucksack on a Premier Inn bed.

(All of them were automatically reinstated the instant I hit the appeal
button. Which makes me wonder why they were flagged if an appeal triggers an
instant reinstatement because clearly no human looked at that appeal...)

